# La Vieja Habana Maduro Chateau Corona Cigar Review - Best bang for the buck!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

If the ones I lighted hadn't been a bit soggy, I would have given this cigar a higher rating. But inspite of that, I was pleasantly surprised with...

Read the full review here: La Vieja Habana Maduro Chateau Corona Cigar Review - Best bang for the buck!


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

If this cigar weren't a bit soggy when I tried it, I wouldn't mind giving it a higher rating. However, inspite of that, I was amazed with its smoot...

Read the full review here: La Vieja Habana Maduro Chateau Corona Cigar Review - Best bang for the buck!


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

If this cigar were not a bit soggy when I tried it, I wouldn't mind giving it a higher rating. Despite that, however, I must say that I was pleasa...

Read the full review here: La Vieja Habana Maduro Chateau Corona Cigar Review - Best bang for the buck!


----------

